# Fisher 6.9' MM weight on a Taco



## southshore4x4 (Jan 7, 2008)

hello guys,
i currently have a 99 tacoma 4cyl reg cab that carries a 6' snobear plow and i do driveways with it. im getting sick of the manual angle adjustment and general poor quality of this plow (its getting beat and its either time to start replacing parts or time to buy a new plow)

so i found a 6.9' MM plow with pushplates and and all the wiring to go with it. it has insta-act pump system on it (whatever that means). and its in good condition. im not sure what year it is but it looks like new and came off a 2002 taco.

i already have v6 springs up front and the taco carries the little snobear plow just fine. but im sure the fisher is going to be alot heavier. my main question is how much heavier, i couldnt find any info on this plow on the net and i figured some of the gurus in here might know. do you think im going to have to get timbrens? i know ill have to run ballast for sure. 

it looks like it has a steel cutting edge so it must be an older plow right?

thanks


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

You don't have to get Timbrens. With ballast it will sit pretty good. You will bottom out occassionaly say going over a speedbump or something. I have the Timbrens and the only time I notice they are there is when the plow is on. It is a bit stiffer but that is good with the weight of the plow. I have a V6 extracab.

I would go for it. You won't regret the Fisher.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i have a fisher on my 94 pickup and its gets the job done well. I have timbrens also, but they're not 100% necessary.


----------



## southshore4x4 (Jan 7, 2008)

*weight*

how heavy would you say the 6.9' mm plow is?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

My 6.8LD fisher hasn't been on a taco for a while, but when it was, it handled it just fine. Now the ford ranger I had it on, had a heck of a time with out air bags. I got timberns already for when I remount it to a tacoma.


----------

